# HTC/Highroad Pro Team goes with Specialized. How does that affect Scott Bikes



## Clifford Feldman (Mar 1, 2010)

As most of you know, Bob Stapleton's Pro squad has continued primary sponsorship with smart phone maker HTC. Columbia sportswear is no longer a sponsor. But most importantly, bike sponsorship has gone to Specialized. How does this affect Scott? Is Scott sponsoring another high-visibility team? 

Without a doubt, Columbia/HTC team adoption of the Addict has put Scott at the forefront of high-end bikes. I was thrilled to see Mark Cavendish's sprint victories and it put the Addict at the top of my short list.

So what now? Share what you know.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Scott has signed to sponsor Pegasus. Unfortunately Pegasus didn't get a licence and folded before they could ever attend their first race.


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

Clifford Feldman said:


> Is Scott sponsoring another high-visibility team?


This year didn't work out for them. However, they will no doubt be pushing the F01 next year.

Doesn't impact me at all. Looking at price, geometry, weight, features, I bought the best frame for me that my LBS carried. Addict R1.


----------

